# SANIFAA KZN Field Provincial Competition



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Tempting but very far. Thanx, would love to visit Natal, haven't been there in plenty years.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Tzaneen is tempting too, but I haven't been _there _in my whole life!!!  congrats on 500 posts by the way!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> 1. Tzaneen is tempting too, but I haven't been _there _in my whole life!!!  2. congrats on 500 posts by the way!


1. Right you are invited then. When are you coming?
2. Thanx.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that sounds bakgat! I will really try and get there! Who of you guys are going?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Spatan will be there, as will a lot of other Non-AT archers from PMB and Durbs. 

I am doing my best to organise!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck on your shoot James.

Like Bushkey I would love to attend but just to far for my meager pocket to afford! Some day maybe.
We are trying to get field started in this province, at the moment its all 3D and indoor.
And you are welcome up here in Tzaneen anyday, we have been trying to get Engee up here for a while now. You guys can stay on our farm and we will organize a shoot and braai in the bush.
Have fun and shoot straight.

Ray


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Yep!! its all over. I had my arse handed to me by my partner Hennie Viljoen. I lost the gold... had to settle for silver.

The hardest thing is... When guys you teach to shoot start to snap at your backside in the comp's. Ag but its lekker though. See you guys soon.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

